# gettin' creepy up in AZ!



## Greenjewls (Nov 12, 2016)

The most disturbing thing is that rattlesnakes (at least in this area) don't rattle at night.  They lie, coiled up with the rattle buried under all the coils.  They will strike if you step too close without rattling!  also they (in periphery) resemble the common cow-pie.  When scorpion hunting I usually have someone with a white light on snake spotting duty because they are impossible to see with a UV light.  Hope you enjoy the video, please comment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sleek (Dec 4, 2016)

Post pics of all the things you found!


----------



## The Snark (Dec 4, 2016)

Shades of the past come back to haunt me.  Tourists and horses in a high rattler density area. Just think Ripley and Aliens. Every bush a potential ambush and no telling if an area is safe.
I strongly recommend high top heavy leather engineer boots but even those aren't 100%. My tag was a youngster that fired nearly straight up. One fang hit the edge of the boot, the other got my shin.
I recommend searches in mid afternoon. They are warmed up and faster but at least they usually let loose with the warning.


----------



## chanda (Dec 4, 2016)

The Snark said:


> Shades of the past come back to haunt me.  Tourists and horses in a high rattler density area. Just think Ripley and Aliens. Every bush a potential ambush and no telling if an area is safe.
> I strongly recommend high top heavy leather engineer boots but even those aren't 100%. My tag was a youngster that fired nearly straight up. One fang hit the edge of the boot, the other got my shin.
> I recommend searches in mid afternoon. They are warmed up and faster but at least they usually let loose with the warning.


The only problem with mid-afternoon searches is that all the things you're searching for are hiding in their burrows! And those black lights for scorpion-hunting are not terribly effective under full sun. 

Actually, I think I've only ever come across a couple of rattlesnakes while out hunting/hiking at night. The majority of the rattlers I've encountered have been in the middle of the day.


----------



## The Snark (Dec 5, 2016)

chanda said:


> The only problem with mid-afternoon searches is that all the things you're searching for are hiding in their burrows! And those black lights for scorpion-hunting are not terribly effective under full sun.
> 
> Actually, I think I've only ever come across a couple of rattlesnakes while out hunting/hiking at night. The majority of the rattlers I've encountered have been in the middle of the day.


Yups. They are basically solar powered with a limited battery capacity. Come sundown they are fully charged but the half life is only a couple hours long. The most hazardous time I've encountered is around 16:00. Fully charged they go lurk in the shade, ready to tag anything that comes into radar range.


----------



## soldierof4cheese (Mar 3, 2017)

Great video, wish that was my back yard.


----------



## RTTB (Mar 3, 2017)

There are indeed hazards to searching at night.


----------



## InvertAdict (Apr 24, 2017)

I was in phoenix for a few days and found 16 bark scorpions in about 3 hours!
(6 in someone's yard, 12 in a park, and 4 more in the same park the next night!)
There were also 5 that got away! That's a lot of scorpions for a place that sprays pesticides!


----------

